# New build for a buddy



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

OK...here are some pictures of a rod I just finished for a buddy. The blank is an All Star (break-away series) 1387. I used the cusioned baseball bat grips. (Split grip on the butt.) I underwrapped the guides and the butt wraps with two tone (blue and gold) thread. Wrapped the guides in metallic royal blue and overwrapped the butt wraps with cooper, gold, and blue diamonds.
The rod will cast 2 to 6 oz. but loves 4.

























Sorry to say my photo skills are lacking.... 

tight lines


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

OK.... not only are my photo skills crap so are my cumputer skills.   
How do I get the pictures up????


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

I'm not sure how to do it directly from the computer but I uploaded them in the pictures section then got the url by right clicking on properties. I then pasted that in the picture thing in the post.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Try this:*


```
url by right clicking on properties
```
Man, that's to techie for me.

1- Make sure your photo is in your computer.
2- Click on any of the photos on the top.
3- Look for "Upload Photos" and click it.
4- Look for the "Browse" button and click it.
5- Look for your picture in your computer and select it and click ok.

Now, make sure your photo is not too big or else it'll get rejected.


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

OK I got the pictures up. thank you reddog1 and TunaFish.
TunaFish.....as it was the images were to big. Anyway, what do you think? And no comments on the brainfart I had.   
Thanks again guys.

tight lines


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Nice build! What are the other colors on the design above the reel seat? yellow, red?


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

THANKS.
"What colors?" you mean in the diamonds? cooper and gold, both in metalic. 
The wraps are nothing fancy, but I thought the colors made it work. Another thing too....if you haven't tried ball bat grips....you need to. Way too comfy. 

tight lines


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Very nice!!!*

Excellent!!! I love the wrap!!! Maybe you and Reddog1 should open up a Rod Building how to forum. You know, just like the Bob and Ray auto mechanics guys...


----------

